# Switch off everything when desktop does



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys is there a way i can wire my setup so everything turns off when my desktop does? like when i hit shutdown and it turns off? i have a stereo and backlighting behind my monitors i would like to shut off. heres my setup with my new desk


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

There's two ways to go about that. The unlikely way: If all of your devices have an RS-232 input, you can program a control system to control everything. I'd put good money that those monitors don't have RS-232.

What you can do is get an auto-switching surge protector. When it senses that your computer is off, it cuts power to the switched outlets.

Something like this:
Amazon.com: Smart Strip LCG3 Energy Saving Surge Protector with Autoswitching Technology, 10-Outlet: Home Improvement

The only downside of that is that it's actually cutting power to those devices. If that's not a reasonable option for you, you'll have to find some tricky alternatives.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Monitors should go into standby. You could wire up a switch to control your lighting. Then simply manually turn them on/off.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

im sorry i should have been more descriptive the monitors turn off fine like they should and i do have a switch controlling the lights but i would love it if they switched off when my computer does as well as the stereo. that surge protector is a neat idea though i like it i didnt know they made those is there a way to make one with my existing surge protector? o and the lights are powered by a ac to molex adapter so they plug into a power strip through ac right now. so really there are only two things that need to be switched off the stereo and the ac to molex adapter


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I've heard mixed reports about 'em, but you could always try a 'USB-controlled power-strip', something like this: - *Link*. When the PC is powered down, everything else on the power-strip is also turned off.

The above link is only an example, you might find cheaper elsewhere :wink:


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Totally unrelated question. Do you use Cold Cathodes meant for inside your pc around the back of your desk to give you that blue glow effect?.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

yes exactly it those are cold cathodes they work fine in or out of the case and provide a great effect. and i love that surge protector thats sweet thanks alot


----------

